
5.25″ floppy drives of the early 1980’s - taspeotis
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20191001-00/?p=102946
======
howard941
> IBM PC floppy disks were originally single-sided, with a capacity of 160KB.

Those were fancy assed double density. The original 5.25" SSSD drives like the
Northstar held about 70K

~~~
simonblack
90K actually. <grin>

35 tracks, 10 sectors per track, 256 bytes per sector = 89,600.

I thought I was so superior, with 90K of floppy, compared to those peasants
who had to use primitive stuff like paper tape or cassettes. Now I consider a
micro SD card with 64 gig as mere run-of-the-mill. Times change.

